# SMFTutorials.com UPDATED!!!!



## IanT (Jul 31, 2010)

Check out the newly updated site!

Here


What do you think!


----------



## Twilitr (Jul 31, 2010)

I like it, everything is organized and clean looking Good job  :wink:


----------



## agriffin (Aug 5, 2010)

Love it!  You're doing a great job!


----------



## IanT (Aug 5, 2010)

Sweeeeet thaaanks!! 


took me literally like 4 months to finally decide on a colorscheme... I think I solicited every female I know about what colors go good together and these kinda came out of it all lol... better than poo brown it was before lol


----------



## cwarren (Aug 5, 2010)

Great info !!


----------



## Hazel (Aug 5, 2010)

I like it! Much easier on the eye. Good job.


----------



## IanT (Aug 6, 2010)

cwarren said:
			
		

> Great info !!



thank you kindly  Im just glad its all in one place, always looking to add to it too so if you ever come across something you dont see let me know!


----------

